# Unknown 'Mass storage controller" ? [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

Its been a while that i have this issue, that  'lspci' seems not to be able to  tell me what it is.

I found this after trying to solve this problem

Current kernel  is vanilla-sources 2.6.15.1

```
01:04.0 Mass storage controller: <pci_lookup_name: buffer too small> (rev 13)

01:05.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)
```

I belive  it might be related to my sata 'problem'. 

The board is an Asus P5AD2-E premium and i know that there are a few more gentoo's around with the same board.

Does anyone knows what this is ?

```
01:04.0 Mass storage controller: <pci_lookup_name: buffer too small> (rev 13)
```

and what support does it need ?

----------

## alienjon

I don't know how vanilla sources work, but in gentoo-sources (which is what I use) there is a Silicon SATA driver included, not sure if thats what your looking for, though.

----------

## HeXiLeD

Vanilla also has it.  i have the driver for :

```
01:05.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)
```

the only issue here i want to find out what is:

```
01:04.0 Mass storage controller: <pci_lookup_name: buffer too small> (rev 13) 
```

And so far, other  than this  the only other info that i had before was :

```
0000:01:04.0 Class 0180: 1283:8212 (rev 13) 
```

I know  it has to do with SATA, but what does : <pci_lookup_name: buffer too small>

 means and what do i need for it.

----------

## HeXiLeD

So far i have no luck finding what this Mass storage controller is.

I checked the motherboard manual and this is all i have there related to storage.

```

Intel ICH6R south  Bridge supports:

 - 1 x ultra DMA 100/66/33 hard disk

 - 4 x serial ATA Hard disks with RAID 0, RAID 1

configuration and intel Matrix Storage Technology

Silicon Image 3114R RAID controler supports:

- 4 x serial ATA hard disks with RAID 0, RAID 1

RAID 10, and RAID 5 (software patch, no WHQL)

ITE 8212F IDE RAID controler supports:

- 2 x ultra DMA 133/100/66 hard disks

- RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 0+1, and JBOD configuration
```

maybe this helps ringing a bell  to someone  that might know.

Currently  i am using vanilla sources 2.6.16.16

----------

## dsd

http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/iii/?i=12838212

might just be because it has a long name

----------

## HeXiLeD

Thank you very much. you are right 

From here i got some info too

Dual channel ATA RAID controller (PCI version seems to be IT8212, embedded seems (rev 13) 

and from your url:

```
Subsystems for device 1283:8212: IT/ITE8212 Dual channel ATA RAID controller (PCI version seems to be IT8212, embedded seems to be ITE8212)

ID                Name

1283:0001   IT/ITE8212 Dual channel ATA RAID controller
```

----------

